# '97 Maxima



## felix822 (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's my baby:


























What do you think?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That is one sick ride you got there! Damn I Like IT! I give it a :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what grille is that?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

pimpin'  except the altezzas and that grille looks bad ass!


----------



## felix822 (Sep 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what grille is that? *


It's a custom S5 Grille. My friend Brett Makes them. Pretty sure he sells it on eBay.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

i have to be honest and say this is one of the nicest member rides i have ever seen on NF. jesus christ it makes me want a maxima.


----------



## felix822 (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks a lot guys. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

hey bro keep repping the Maximas..


----------



## felix822 (Sep 13, 2003)

i think i've seen your car on the ORG. that's a stillen body kit right? that's pimp. let me know if you wanna sell it


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

felix822 said:


> *i think i've seen your car on the ORG. that's a stillen body kit right? that's pimp. let me know if you wanna sell it  *





yes I'm on the org...sup bro?

go Maximas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

